# Jupiters - finally



## IanG (Apr 28, 2013)

After some patient waiting I found a 50mm f2 Jupiter lens for my Fed 2, and then a second for my Zorki C, both in excellent condition should have bought more at the price £10 ($15.50) each 







Ian


----------



## IanG (Apr 28, 2013)

Should have said the Zorki C came from the same seller at a Camera fair before Christmas, a £2  ($3.10) bargain.

These now make a nice little set with my Leica IIIa and it's f2 Summar.





Ian


----------



## Volunteer (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations.
I've just ordered 135/3.5 37a for my Chinon Memotronic....


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice set, and nice photos of them, thanks for posting. I don't know much about the Russian cameras but they're interesting to see.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 29, 2013)

Ah, great buy ... so many sellers are trying to bump up pricing on FSU lenses.
They look in good physical condition.


----------



## IanG (Apr 30, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, great buy ... so many sellers are trying to bump up pricing on FSU lenses.
> They look in good physical condition.



The black one is mint, looks like new, the older silver one is excellent optically slight aging of the aluminium which is normal, ideally needs the focus helical re-greasing but not essential.

The seller (at a camera fair) had 3 or 4 more, I bought the Silver one first and went backa few minutes later & bought the second.  That attracted two dealers who had stalls and sell on ebay as well, they snapped up the rest, so they'll be sold for much more.

There's a lot of equipment sold early an bargain prices that gets sold later on Ebay, you have to shop around.

Ian


----------



## gsgary (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a Zorki 4 with jupiter 8 but have been given a turret finder, jupiter 12 and another Jupiter 8 which is sharper than the other on my M4's will post some shots when i get home


----------



## ktan7 (May 8, 2013)

Wow. These are vintage!


----------



## gsgary (May 9, 2013)

Black Jupiter 8 on a Leica M4


----------



## adlena (Jul 6, 2013)

nice cameras and nice pics as well


----------

